# Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

Please indicate if you are interested in a pulley upgrade, either 2.5" (10+ psi), 2.6" (9 psi), or both.
We are looking at $85 each plus S&H

*2.6" Pulley*
2KJettaguy (done)

*2.5" Pulley (10 minimum)*
Inovillo (2 Pulleys)
2KJettaguy
Sandlock
JollyRoger
YourFace



[Modified by JettaRed, 12:05 PM 4-18-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

ill take a 2 inch pulley if they can make one


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

you know if you make a big crank pulley boostoramma will ocurr even with the m45. the problem you run into with small blower pulleys is belt slip. the bigger the better. look towards the crank for boost upgrade. both march and unorthodox will make you custom bigger pulleys.....







just my thoughts on this.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (samrabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you know if you make a big crank pulley boostoramma will ocurr even with the m45. the problem you run into with small blower pulleys is belt slip. the bigger the better. look towards the crank for boost upgrade. both march and unorthodox will make you custom bigger pulleys.....







just my thoughts on this.







[HR][/HR]​Thanks. Larger crank pulleys have also been considered, especially by Neuspeed. The unknown piece of it is what effect a larger crank pulley will have on the alternator, power steering pump, and a/c compressor.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

On another thread (that big one) someone stated that the TDI crank pulley was about 6.3"... That would be perfect for ~10psi with the stock 2.8" charger pulley. 
This begs the question: What are the accessory pulley sizes on the TDI? If the TDI is using the same alt/ps/ac parts and pulleys as our 2.0's then it should be fine... Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (queue)*

Count with me for sure for the 2.4" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

I'm in for a 2.4" as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

I am interested in both. The bigger crank pulley sounds good, if the accessories can handle it. I am also looking at that AC removal kit that I saw a while ago. My AC is not connected, ever since installing the motor in my car. If I can get those pulleys and figure out the proper sized belt to run the SC, I'll be that much happier


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (blubayou)*

I'm down for both sizes too, 2.4" & 2.6" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif by the way jettared, what size/length belt did you switch to, after the 2.6 install (in mm)?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (Sandlock)*

I didn't have to change the belt for the 2.6, but NORTAVE did have to find a smaller belt for the 2.4.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

some where back in the thread is the belt number and size.i did change the belt for the 2.6 and again for the 2.4 pulley on the mk3 or maybe it is just my car i couldnt get enough tension on the belt,it didnt feel all that tight with the 2.8.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

JettaRed- Where can you get the 2.4" Pulley (So I can go buy one myself if this GB doesn't work out)


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

I haven't heard back from pulleyboys. I will try to contact them again.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't heard back from pulleyboys. I will try to contact them again.[HR][/HR]​PLEASE !!!!!!!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

I just heard back. Here's the message.
quote:[HR][/HR]Hi Bill,
Your other email got buried in my inbox..
Yes, you have my interest and I will schedule a run of these, but my next available window is not until late May so it will be a June delivery. I'll be asking for firm orders when it gets closer to the actual machine time.
Are you part of a online club or forum?
--
Brian Wicklund
Pulley Boys http://www.pulleyboys.com 
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## TWSTD (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

what are the prices on these?
I won't be getting my charger until fall (saving up now) but I would liek to start buying little things here and there.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (StockGOTTi)*

The 2.6" is available now from PulleyBoys for $85 plus $6 s&h. Any discounts and the cost of the 2.4" special run will depend on the quantity ordered. I don't have any numbers at this time.


----------



## TWSTD (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

sounds good, I am definitely interested. one of each I guess.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (StockGOTTi)*

hope everyone ordering pulleys is getting the aquamist system,with the 2.4 i have either had larger injectors,water injection,or more fuel pressure,or some combination of the three..but i dont think you will be seeing anything but problems if you dont,just trying to save you guys some headaches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hope everyone ordering pulleys is getting the aquamist system,with the 2.4 i have either had larger injectors,water injection,or more fuel pressure,or some combination of the three..but i dont think you will be seeing anything but problems if you dont,just trying to save you guys some headaches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​What size crank pulley do you have ???


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

i have a mk3 no idea what the crank size is but it will hit 12 psi at the rev limit enough to cause you trouble i had 252cc injectors in when i put the pulley on and will probably be putting them back in with the adj fpr i'll cut the pressure back some im still not content enough to dyno.once i do the 5-speed swap i'll probably have to spend some time tuning on the dyno to get it right.the water injection has been a big help.but in my setup its not the only thing i need.the 12 psi is probably overkill but i'll keep pluggin along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

This may sound stupid but ... Why we are not talking about a possible 2.5" pulley. As Nortave said, the 2.4" reaches 12psi so the 2.5" should be between 10 and 11 PSI. 
JettaRed: By any chance can you find out if Pulley Boys have a 2.5" pulley or might be able to make it?
I will really appreciate it.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

tt


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

I think they'll make any size we want if there are enough buyers.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

I will rather getting a 2.5" pulley instead of the 2.4". I have another friend of mines (velocity731 on vortex) that also wants the 2.5".
So, is there anybody else that may want the 2.5" ???? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

2.5 does sound appealling....not so much over kill that you would have ignition problems with the stock setup, but a little bit more than whats more or less stable in jettareds car? hmm. I would like a 2.5 and a 2.6. that way i could play with both and work through the difficulties....im thinking a ignition system/coil amp may be one problem solver....not for cyl4 running hot, a colder charge would do that, but for reliable power without upper rpm problems. But, i was talkin to cabdriver about possible chip upgrades....i think thats the biggest issue. If the mapping could be modified to handle a higher redline with the original pulley, the hp would be there initially...just up high sorta like hondas. So jettareds 2.6 would fill out the bottom like it does now, but also have the closer to 140-145 whp and a torque curve that stays strong closer to 6k like it could have in the first place if the high end fuel delivery and combustion problem was solved. This is all speculation, i dont know the real problem technically, but it seems to make some sense. I think if fuel delivery was better managed for upper rpms, it wouldn't loose out in hp live nortave20's car. Then again, that may not be the case, because the slushbox may be bending the dyno results because of gear selection. maybe im getting away from the topic.....







Ill take a 2.5


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (Sandlock)*

Well, my redline is 6800 rpms--I've hit it a couple of times. Remember, to rev high like hondas (and not break things) requires more than just removing the rev limiter. For one, you need stronger valve springs so you don't get valve float--in other words, the cam shaft is spinning so fast that valves don't get to close all the way before the cam comes around and opens them again.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

Here's the latest from PulleyBoys. This is getting real!








quote:[HR][/HR]What's the price for a one-off?
Actual time & material and would be very expensive, it involves tooling, setup, programming & run time. This guy may be in luck though, I have another customer asking for a keyed 2.0, we'll see what happens in a few weeks and how much machine time is available for custom work..
2.5 vs. 2.4, I'll make whatever the majority wants. If there is enough interest, I will make both sizes. You need to figure out your ratio so that you don't over rev the SC.
The crank pulley idea as discussed on your forum is good, but there may be other factors involved such as clearance and what else is connected by the same belt. The crank pulley has more mass, meaning more material and machine time and the cost would reflect this. How is the timing calibrated on your car, do you have a crank sensor or a distributor?
[HR][/HR]​(Note: The "one-off" was is response to Joe's interest in a 2.0 pulley.)


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

Since they already have the 2.6" available. Lets try to get at least 10 people for the 2.5". Like I said before, I'm down for it and I will get an extra one for a friend of mines, that's 2 already... Sandlock wants the 2.5" also so we have 3 for sure







Who else is down for the 2.5" ???


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

Once I get a firm date, I will post an new post with details, etc. I agree, a 2.5" may be the way to go, especially for people with the 5.25" crank pulley.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Once I get a firm date, I will post an new post with details, etc. I agree, a 2.5" may be the way to go, especially for people with the 5.25" crank pulley.[HR][/HR]​Yep, that's the one I have. I also emailed them and we just need to get 10 people for them to start making them... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

Count me in for a 2.5!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (2kjettaguy)*

OK guys, I have good news from Pulleyboys...
They told me that the price for the 2.5" SC pulley is going to be the same as the 2.6" which was $85.00 + S&H.... YES !!!




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We just need 10 people for them to make it.
JettaRed: since you started the post, can you start writing the names of the people that wants to get the 2.5" pulley in your 1st post? PLEASE !!!!
So far we have the following users for sure...
Inovillo (2 pulleys)
2KJettaguy
The following users are pending for confirmation or wanted to get the 2.4" at the beginning, if you see your name in the following list please let us know if you want the 2.5" so that we can count you in.
- JollyRoger
- JoeZX6
- Blubayou
- Sandlock
- StockGOTTi
C'mon guys lets make it happen 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

OK. Everyone who is serious about this now send me an email to [email protected] so I can get an accurate count. Identify what size you want. Apparently, a custom size needs at least 10 people. 
The 2.6" is available already. I haven't heard back about any group discounts on the 2.6", but let me know anyway. But, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle to save less than $10 and have to wait to get the pulley. It's not like this is an exhaust or sway bar that costs a few hundred bucks.
Once I get your email, I'll post your name to the first post.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

I don't think is worth doing the GB thing. There are new policies and/or conditions which we need to stick to and this GB will not work b/c pulleyboys is not a Co. which advertises in the VWvortex...
Anyway... JettaRed, thanks for your help and I will EM you right now.


----------



## eurojet (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

i am interested in which ever one i can run with the stock charger no cooling what would the difference be between the 2.5 and the 2.6
they already have a2.6 and it is proven but the 2.5 needs to be made and proven
and with these is it ok to run them in toronto canada


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (eurojet)*

It will depend a lot on the grade of gas you can get. The 2.8" gets you 7 psi; the 2.6" gets you 9 psi; and the 2.5" should get you 10+ psi. I'm having the Aquamist come on at 7 psi to cool the intake charge. If you start to get detonation, the ecu will back out timing, so you should be ok. The only problem with that is that you lose some power when the timing gets backed out.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

cool, you put me down for both


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (2kjettaguy)*

tt


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

C'mon guys, no body wants to boost the NS SC to 10-11 PSI's with the 2.5" pulley. We just need a few more of you so that Pulleyboys can start making them...








If you are thinking about buying the kit, why not start getting the pulley for it


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

Yesterday night we finished with my friends SC and unfortunatelly it runs like crab. We put a double head gasket to loqwer the compression since he's planning on boost like 10 PSI with the 2.5" pulley. I ran him with my pretty much stock 2.0 and he took me at the end of 3rd by one car...








He really needs to raise the boost so that we can see some results outta the lowered compression.
JettaRed: You can erase me from the 2.6"? 
Guys. I'm going to try to call Pulley Boys today to see if they can start to make them with around 7 people. If is necessary. I will buy an extra one just for them to start making them. 
***** IF YOU ARE READY TO ORDER THE 2.5" PULLEY FOR $85.00 (+S&H)PLEASE EMAIL ME TO [email protected]****
Make sure you write your name and username @ vortex so that I can keep track of you guys.









[Modified by inovillo, 1:03 PM 4-17-2002]


[Modified by inovillo, 1:14 PM 4-17-2002]


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

Are these pulley's available for my car, 96 Jetta 2.0 charged, I would love my psi, help me!!! Email me or whatever, [email protected]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (VdubInIt96)*

If you have the Neuspeed SC, YES it will fit. If not, I wouldn't be able to tell you for sure. Keep in mind that the stock pulley for the NS SC is 2.8"... doesn't matter if is for the A3 2.0 or A4 2.0.


[Modified by inovillo, 2:15 PM 4-17-2002]


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

yes, yess its Neuspeed supercharger! I heard from some friends that they were making the pulleys for the car but weren't released yet, so are they available yet, and where from...


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (VdubInIt96)*

http://www.pulleyboys.com 
They will custom make one if we can get at least 10 people to order it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
email me to [email protected] if you want one


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

how much of an increase is it, psi, is it 9psi, what can it handle without breaking my crap! LOL


----------



## YourFace (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (VdubInIt96)*

will they make it smaller than 2.5"???
how bout 2.4 or lower


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (VdubInIt96)*

It all depends in your crank pulley size. We found out that there's some 2.0's with a 5.25" cranck pulley and others with a 5.75". If you have the small crank pulley you may be boosting between 1-1.5 PSI less than the ones that have the big cranck pulley. It sucks right !!! BTW I have the small cranck pulley








Anyway, with the 2.5" SC pulley you should be reaching 9 to 11PSI, it all depends in the cranck pulley but at least now you have an idea.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (YourFace)*

quote:[HR][/HR]will they make it smaller than 2.5"???
how bout 2.4 or lower







[HR][/HR]​If you get 10 people they will but Nortave (another VWvortex user with the NS SC) had or have the 2.4" and he got to 11 PSI but if you go with the 2.4 you do REALLY need to get water injection or any other way to cool that bit*h down.
In my opinion you are all set with the 2.5"


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

i believe there is a strong buy recommendation on aquamist for any pulley upgrade remember this went on in the middle of winter.and there are some other things besides the water you may want to do also thermostat, fan switch.possibly injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

By any chance does any of you know where can I get a 5 Bar FPR or an adjustable FPR ???


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

I would be in like flynn on this if it were for a 2.4" pulley...


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

http://www.ecstuning.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

That's where you got your pulley? I don't know why I didn't ask you in the first place...
So did they have one in stock or did they have to fabricate one for you?


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

Northave. had one custom made my a local machinist


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (Return of the Jetta)*

Well after talking to Neuspeed on their thoughts about me putting a 2.4" pulley on (because I'm getting robbed of power because of the altitude I'm at) I think I'll go with the 2.5". I'm concerned about over-revving the charger and I just don't feel like taking a big gamble, so I'll take a smaller gamble and go with the 2.5 I guess... 
Mark me down for a 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nortave, you've got mail


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

hey guys, not time to talk, but i got my 2.6" pulley today from pulleyboys. It looks really good! I just got back from buying a 15 ton injection machine in Jersey and have ckass at 9, ttyl
Evan


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

the pulley's i have were made from aluminum billet . and the http://www.ecstuning was a response for inovillo on the adjustable fpr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

Thanks man. I saw the adjustable one for $200.00







I thought it was going to be a little less but oh well. As soon as I put the 2.6" pulley we'll see if I really needed, but I'm pretty sure that with the 2.5" I'm going to neeed it.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

Thanks Drew, now we are just missing 5 more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubInIt96 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

Im pretty sure I want one as well but not sure which one will handle better for a daily driver... I don't drive at all in the winter just alternate months. Help me out. Its a 96 Jetta 2.0 with 95k on it.
I am very interested if its not ganna kill my engine.. or knock some major things out of wack.
Danielle


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (VdubInIt96)*

Even though I rather you getting the 2.5" to achieve the 10 people needed it, I would recomed you to go with the 2.6" if you are not going to do any modifications afterwards. If you go with the 2.5", you might not have that many problems in winter but for summer you would need to get a water injection system or find the way out to cool the temperature down.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

i think the 2.4 works the injectors to hard even at 4 bar it seems to run best with upgraded injectors and dialing the fpr lower. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipThe5y5tem (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

I'm interested in the 2.5 pulley. Yet I'm doubtfull about the reliability in the 2.5 and thinking more about the 2.6.
JettaRed: How much IN ALL did it cost you to kook up the aquamist? Where did you get it?
Anyone: What kind of hp increase are we looking at with the 10 and 9psi anyways?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (RipThe5y5tem)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm interested in the 2.5 pulley. Yet I'm doubtfull about the reliability in the 2.5 and thinking more about the 2.6.
JettaRed: How much IN ALL did it cost you to kook up the aquamist? Where did you get it?
Anyone: What kind of hp increase are we looking at with the 10 and 9psi anyways?[HR][/HR]​The Aquamist cost me $450 for the 1s and then $200 to upgrade to the 2c. Noramally, the parts to upgrade cost $250. I got the kit from George's Imports at http://www.kcsaab.com. I worked with Brad, the owner.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

bill or any other senior members of the vortex, i have a 2.2 inch pulley that will work with the charger ....if any of you guys want to experiment with it let me know.....i am however going to want it back when i get my car back on the road in a month or 2


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bill or any other senior members of the vortex, i have a 2.2 inch pulley that will work with the charger ....if any of you guys want to experiment with it let me know.....i am however going to want it back when i get my car back on the road in a month or 2 [HR][/HR]​
hollly sh*t!!!!!!1 2.2inch I say it should give around 14-15 psi of boost.
watch those engine blow up


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (joeZX6)*

i would love to be proven wrong ,but i dont think the charger would survive even if you have water.i had extra 2.4 pulleys made and wont sell them for this reason.in a few months when i have everything set up the way i want it and dyno with good results i may change my mind.but i am sure someone will roll the dice


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

If you have the 5.25 inch crank pulley, it should work with the 2.2 inch pulley.
at 6500rpm , the charger would spin at 15 500 rpm which is at close to the limit of the charger.
with the 5.75 inch crank pulley, at 6500rpm the charger would spin at 16 988rpm which is past the redline for the charger. at 6000 rpm the charger spins at 15 680rpm which again is very close to the limit of the charger. hehehehehe you just have to make sure you don't pass 6000rpm with a good water injection setup, enough fuel and a lowered compression and you'll be fine.








say bye bye to vr6










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:10 PM 4-21-2002]


----------



## RipThe5y5tem (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (vento 95 GL)*

So is it safe to say that I don't NEED the aquamist?
I'm thinking of getting an intake... Would that help? (Heard the Intakes generally are a waste on money)


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (RipThe5y5tem)*

if you have a neuspeed charger and a smaller pulley the water helps regain your timing as far as temp reduction at the intake i am not sure how much it is lowered but i assume that is the reason the timing is not retarded as much.the pulley's offer more torque but you suffer as timing retards the water injection helps in this area.


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

northave, why don't use get a intake temp. gauge? I would think that would be a way to see what effect the water is having on the intake temp.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (Return of the Jetta)*

cause i'm always broke







but it can be checked with vag com software i think?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

Are you guys really related?








Anyway, the VAG-COM measures the intake pre-throttle body (actually, it uses the MAF to calculate intake temp). It won't help with figuring how much the Aquamist cools the charge.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

i just thought you can get a reading from the intake temp sensor on the side of the intake manifold,at least thats what i thought it was.everytime my car is hooked to vag com i never get any fault codes i can pull a plug wire off and it wont show a missfire.


----------



## Return of the Jetta (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

I wish I had the same ECU. My CEL went back on today. Now my dash looks strange with the CEL off, because its on more than off.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (Return of the Jetta)*

bump.


----------



## JollyRoger (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

I need a pulley....


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JollyRoger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I need a pulley....[HR][/HR]​We need 10 people....


----------



## rmedy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

You can count me in on this pulley deal............
what size is best............for this supercharger and do we need to change the belt.............


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (rmedy)*

It all depends on how agressive you wanna go. The 2.5" can take you up to 11 maybe 12 PSI while the 2.6" is around 9-10 PSI. With the 2.6" I'm pretty sure that there's no need of changing the belt but with the 2.5" you might have to... Pulley boys is working on the 2.6" to make it perfect and most likely it will be available for June. They have it now though but I think it had something wrong so they are trying to correct that...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (inovillo)*

I'm interested in a 2.6 pulley. I've seen lots of people with the high altitude pulley...how are they getting it? NY,MD and some other states.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (TooLFan46n2)*

I got mine from Neuspeed as a trial. Others have had them custom made or gotten the one from pulleyboys.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (JettaRed)*

i got my 2.6 from neuspeed with a credit card number







and had some 2.4 and 2.5 pulleys made at a machine shop.the 2.5's i may sell but they wont be as cheap as pulley boys


----------



## rmedy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (NORTAVE2.0)*

the 2.5 how much psi will it push... and how much you want for it...
curious ? if i lower the compression with thicker head gasket , would the motor HP be even lower than stock ......and that in mind wouldn't more boost minus the lost hp equal to be the same thing as it is now..................


[Modified by rmedy, 10:25 PM 5-13-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger Pulley Interest (rmedy)*

i want 125.00 and 5.00 shipping sorry im not pulley boys.they wanted like 350.00 for a single machined pulley and they do line up properly.i had 6 made for 650 yes i am going to make 15 on a pulley i did the leg work and put up the money.i have had them for a few months but didnt want to sell them till i saw how the water injection worked out.and i need the money but im not negotiating prices .instant message if your interested

[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:41 AM 5-17-2002] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:44 AM 5-17-2002]


----------

